# 82mm CPL that won't break (the bank)



## Pakman (Aug 24, 2012)

Hey guys, I have a 16-35 II, which as you probably know comes with a rather large 82mm filter thread as opposed to the "standard" 77mm for other L glass. 

This is a problem for me as all this is my first 82mm-threaded lens and so consequently will have to purchase a whole set of new filters. I already have a HOYA Protector filter, but am yearning for those deep blue skies and (slightly) higher contrast.

Does anyone have recommendations for CPL's of this size with a reasonable price:quality ratio (i.e. won't break the bank but will not restrict the qualities of L glass)? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 24, 2012)

Depends on your bank. :

I use a B+W Käsemann CPL, it's excellent although mainly I use it on my TS-E 24L II, less frequently on my 16-35L II. Do be aware that if you're using it on FF, in much of the wider part of the 16-35's zoom range, those deep blue skies you yearn for will not be evenly deep blue. At wide angles (starting at ~24mm on FF), a CPL will produce uneven polarization (banding in the sky).


----------



## Pakman (Aug 24, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Depends on your bank. :
> 
> I use a B+W Käsemann CPL, it's excellent although mainly I use it on my TS-E 24L II, less frequently on my 16-35L II. Do be aware that if you're using it on FF, in much of the wider part of the 16-35's zoom range, those deep blue skies you yearn for will not be evenly deep blue. At wide angles (starting at ~24mm on FF), a CPL will produce uneven polarization (banding in the sky).



Thanks Neuro for the advice. I almost fell off my chair after seeing the Käsemann´s price though... $225 is pretty steep for a (albeit good quality) filter IMO. BTW, I am using the 16-35 on 7D, so i believe the banding you describe will not affect me as much. 

Any other suggestions for quality CPL under 150 or so?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 24, 2012)

No, you shouldn't have any issues with banding. I'd look at the B+W Slim (not Käsemann, not MRC, just plain), $90 at B&H, or the Hoya HD ($135 but not in stock at B&H). But, do keep in mind that putting a low quality filter in front of a high-quality lens defeats the purpose of getting a high-quality lens...


----------



## raptor3x (Aug 24, 2012)

I'd look into the Marumi CPLs. They got the #1 spot in the Lenstip CPL roundup and the 82mm filter goes for <$90 on Amazon.


----------



## Pakman (Aug 24, 2012)

@Neuro Oh of course not, there is a reason why i've saved up for so long for this chunk of L glass. The 17-55 just wasn't cutting it anymore in contrast, color and build quality. I will definitely try to avoid losing IQ, but the problem is that $225 just does not make financial sense to me at this point in time ;-( Thanks Neuro.

@raptor Thats an awesome article on Lenstip.com, thanks for pointing it out. That Marumi looks like a great choice.


----------

